# Garrett FAQ Page, if you're a newbie (like me)



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently was planning for the future on my 240sx and was looking at turbo upgrades for my SR20DET and came 

across their FAQ. It really helped me understand alot about turbos. They have briefly detailed explanations for 

most questions anyone would have about a turbo or upgrading one. Check it out...


TurboByGarrett.com - FAQ's

BTW I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the newbie forum.


----------

